# Exposed concrete foundation finish question



## 3-D Mason (Dec 17, 2007)

Visited a site early last week and the homeowner wants his exposed PIP concrete foundation parged (exterior)to hide some honeycombing and add a bit of texture.

He likes the way the masons finished the project across the street, so I walked over and took a look. The problem is I have no idea what they did. Its a cement based product, applied after the forms had been stripped. At first glance I thought it was EFIS but its applied directly to the concrete approximately 1/8-3/16" thick at the most. 

I was just curious as to if anyone here has an alternative to a wire and 2 coat system for this situation. 

I will be presenting my proposal tomorrow and will see if the homeowners across the street will allow me to snap a few pictures to post on here.


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

Stucco applied directly to foundation, no wire, no mesh, Go to Franklin Stucco, GMOD

Here------------http://www.franklinstucco.com/


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

Ask at the masons supply house.
I have used morter mix and a latex additive, works very well.:thumbsup:


----------



## NJ Brickie (Jan 31, 2009)

I am not an expert in EIFS but I have seen EIFS applied directly to masonry many times. Why do you not think that it is EIFS because it was directly applied to the concrete?


----------



## 3-D Mason (Dec 17, 2007)

It very well may be EFIS I have absolutely no experience with it and was unaware that it could be applied directly to the glossy finish on the concrete.

The only difference I can tell is that the texture on the foundation doesn't have the swirls that are typically associated with the EFIS jobs Ive looked at in my area. Could just be a difference in technique. thanks


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

That is not a good application for EIFS, nor is there any advantage to using it there. EIFS is not ground contact to start, and there is no particular advantage to insulating a PIP foundation (above grade).

Regular mortar and bonding agent, integral color if required.


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: !!!

Compatible materials are always the first choice unless you change your mind.


----------



## 4th generation (Mar 28, 2008)

Ive found that if the concrete is shiny, old & dirty or has been painted then its best to sandblast then parge-coat and sand finish with a piece of styrofoam block after it has gotten thumb print hard. For a 2 coat system (which is what I use on the above grade portion of my block foundations) use a scarifier on the first coat let dry then apply the top coat and add a sand finish with the styrofoam block. Using a sandblaster may sound intimidating but its way faster than wiring an old concrete foundation and it gets a more intimate contact with the concrete than wire lathe .


----------



## CR2 (Apr 5, 2007)

A polymer modified sprayable overlay(hopper gun), fine, medium, coarse, plain, knock down, stenciled, roller textured, any color, choices are endless, your call.
Regards!


----------



## jgray152 (Oct 4, 2009)

Could go a little crazy, use better faded colors and more blends of colors on each "rock" and do something like this. Lots of time but it works and is probably the most durable. Grinder Carved.


----------



## 4th generation (Mar 28, 2008)

Nicely done


----------



## Rockmonster (Nov 15, 2007)

Silpro concrete finish in grey.....half C-21 and half water....grind the foundation, trowel on CLEAN concrete, not damp though....sponge for texture....Maybe 1/8 inch, and looks great.....that's our method....


----------



## 3-D Mason (Dec 17, 2007)

thanks for all the great options


----------

